# Colors for staircases and railings?



## stirkrazyval (Jun 8, 2010)

My newly painted white stair case looks horrible and makes the taupe carpet look dirty. What color or colors could I paint my stair case and railing to suit taupe carpet on the treads and and taupe walls; bearing in mind that the familyroom is furnished with dark brown leather etc.
It's a split level house so that looking from the kitchen over the railing you see the family room.


----------



## lenozhka (Sep 21, 2009)

The reason your carpet looks "dirty" now is that you chose a white that is too clean for your staircase. You will need a muddier shade of white to correct this problem.


----------

